# Solved: This Application Cannot Be Opened Because It Is Not Supported On This System



## SolidSnake85 (Apr 22, 2005)

I get this error message when I play a software game from an earlier version of a mac. I'm running a MacBook OS X 10.4.10 and I don't have the Classic program. Could that be the problem? If so, where can I find the product of Classic? Or is there another solution? Thanks.


----------



## ThreeDee912 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi, Classic is pretty old, and isn't supported on the new Intel macs. You could try a PPC emulator like SheepSaver to somehow run OS 8.6 and your old software. http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/sheepshaver/


----------



## SolidSnake85 (Apr 22, 2005)

Mac OS X doesn't work for Sheepshaver though. I already tried and it doesn't work.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Who said you cant use MacOS9 because you have an Intel Mac? It is completely possible with a little bit of tinkering, and a really cool universal application called Sheep Shaver_


Exactly what version of Mac OS do you need to run the game?


----------



## SolidSnake85 (Apr 22, 2005)

The version: Mac OS X 10.4.10


----------

